# WW2 Air Traffic Control Tower



## Polish1 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I am buiding a South Pacific diorama in 1/72 scale and I have been trying to find drawings or good photos of Air Traffic Control Towers. I have found sites for the Towers in England, but I haven't been able to find much reference material on the Pacific types.

Can soneone help me on this?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Polish1,

From what I've heard and read, Pacific airstrips were for the most part primitive unless it was a former Japanese airbase.

There's a few sites out there that have vintage photos, like this site Historic Kwajalein that shows a good deal of the base.

Most were hacked out of the jungle with crushed coral base and steel planking, crude wood and canvas buildings and if they really rated, they got quonset huts...here's a site that has a ton of great photos: Henderson Field, Guadalcanal.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Polish1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks, I see there are a couple photos of the Henderson field tower. I have a photo of the control tower at Segi Point, but like you said it was kind of privitive and built on a mound of dirt.

Thanks again


----------

